# Can i run a ups without battery??



## Asifmohammad (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello sir/madam,
I have any old ups " vgaurd slender plus 600" (indian brand), its battery is dead and tried to reuse the battery but no use. Thus i got an idea that can i run my ups without battery. In our country the voltage fluctuation is a major problem, if i can run the ups without battery it would protect my electronic devices.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Without a battery it will only offer minimal protection and probably only the surge only side of the UPS will function. Without a battery you will not get line conditioning, so for example it will not be able to prevent any issues resulting from a voltage drop or power outage, all you'll have is basic surge protection which for country is not adequate. I would recommend replacing the battery unless that's what you mean by 'reuse' in which case the UPS itself may have failed as they do not last forever especially when in bad environments and in that case I would suggest a whole new UPS.


----------

